# 1979 Brixham Trawler Race



## nitra (Jan 24, 2018)

Can anybody shed some light on the fate of the Trawler "Trevarth" that was taking part in the Brixham Trawler Race in 1979 when it caught fire. Dates of the race would be useful plus any memories of events that day.


----------

